# How good is your grammar?



## pontios (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Xmas to all!

I just saw this posted on my son's girlfriend's facebook. Nicole got 15/15 and so did I.
Now it's your turn. :)
There are some tricky choices; I must admit I probably fluked a couple. 

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/927/index/4875.html


----------

